# Singing Psalms and Contemporary Music



## Romans922 (Mar 12, 2007)

Does anyone know if the Psalms have been set to good contemporary music? Kind of an Indelible Grace of Psalms?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 12, 2007)

I have wondered this before as well. 

Sons of Korah is the only project I know of that attempts to, but they do not follow any accepted Psalter word for word but take liberties. Some of their stuff is really well done based on the one album I have.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 12, 2007)

And on the same lines - are there metrical Psalms set to contemporary language and rhythms?


----------



## Kaalvenist (Mar 12, 2007)

Jason Coghill, who used to be part of Sons of Korah, has done several CDs. As I recall, one of his most recent ones has a distinctly "contemporary" feel to the music. You can get his stuff from Crown and Covenant.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Mar 12, 2007)

Some of you might like Sing Psalms. This is a supplemental Psalm-book that the Free Church of Scotland puts out. It's metrical. Some tunes are fairly recent. It does use a lot of other-than-common-meter hymn tunes as well.

There is also The Psalms for Singing: A 21st Century Edition by the Reformed Presbyterian Church of Ireland. I don't know anything about it other than that catalog description.

They are available from Crown and Covenant.


----------

